# Can you use bathtub faucet for python water changer?



## Turningdizzy (Apr 5, 2014)

I use the bathtub faucet every water change like that. Not as messy as the sink and more clearance under the assembly to run water to test for temperature before you send it back to the tank.

Bump: You can also get an adapter at the hardware store. Take the aerator assembly with the threads from the faucet and the drain/fill assembly and tell then that you need to go from that to this. A few minutes and a couple of dollars later, you will be set for sink use as well. Make sure to wash the tub out so you don't get in trouble with a significant other.


----------



## jrill (Nov 20, 2013)

I suppose some tub faucets may work but I bet most would not.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottW (Sep 17, 2016)

Turningdizzy said:


> I use the bathtub faucet every water change like that. Not as messy as the sink and more clearance under the assembly to run water to test for temperature before you send it back to the tank.
> 
> Bump: You can also get an adapter at the hardware store. Take the aerator assembly with the threads from the faucet and the drain/fill assembly and tell then that you need to go from that to this. A few minutes and a couple of dollars later, you will be set for sink use as well. Make sure to wash the tub out so you don't get in trouble with a significant other.


How do you use it with the bathtub? Are you using a python?


----------



## Turningdizzy (Apr 5, 2014)

ScottW said:


> How do you use it with the bathtub? Are you using a python?


I use a knock off python. It came with a plastic adapter. One end has female threads that fit the tub faucet and the other end has male threads that fit the drain/fill assembly. I also have a brass adapter that fits my bathroom sink that I picked up from the hardware store. It has female threads on the end for the faucet, and male threads on the drain/fill end, same as the plastic one, but the female threads fit my sink. Different faucets, different adapters. If you have one of those older bathtub spouts that look like an "L" on it's side with the short side being where the water comes out, you probably won't have any threads. One of my tubs is like that, so I have an adapter for the shower spout there(tanks in different rooms). You just have to unscrew the shower head everytime if you go that route. Take your pertinent parts to a local "mom and pop" hardware store where you will get personal service and explain to them what you are after.


----------



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

You can use the shower head pipe as well, just need an adapter.


----------



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

If your spout doesn't have threads you might be able to rig something up with one of these. http://https://www.amazon.com/Danco-10086-VersaSpray-Handheld-Shower/dp/B003OJ3LP0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1485895566&sr=8-1&keywords=bathtub+faucet+adapter

I remembered this kind of adapter from when I was a kid (a long time ago!) It's just friction fit. You push it on the spout. (not sure why there is a $60 installation option!)


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

buy an adapter. i think my python is standard garden-hose size. easy to find an adapter from my kitchen sink faucet


----------



## lksdrinker (Feb 12, 2014)

ScottW said:


> I have the Aqueon water changer but the adapter didnt fit on the sink in my bathroom. Im alittle afraid the python wont either (python was ordered). Is there anything I can do? Ideally, it would be nice if I could use the bath tub faucet.




chances are the part that attaches to the sink is the same on both the aqueon version as well as the python. You're likely going to need an adapter of sorts. Something like these hose adapters might work: 
https://goo.gl/OF6WLl
https://goo.gl/nfRSN6
https://goo.gl/s4g0xz


----------



## gnovince (Dec 14, 2010)

I just ordered a Python also, and it came with a note saying they upgraded the two part plastic adapter to a heavy duty brass adapter. Not sure if that's new or what but it fit on my kitchen sink and then when I took the o-ring washer out it has inner threads also. So it fit on my bathroom sink also.


----------



## ScottW (Sep 17, 2016)

I got mine today too. It fits perfectly when I take the o-ring out in the adapter but rhe plumbing underneath the sink leaks but doesnt leak when the adapter is off. Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## ThePlantedMedic (Dec 29, 2015)

ScottW said:


> I got mine today too. It fits perfectly when I take the o-ring out in the adapter but rhe plumbing underneath the sink leaks but doesnt leak when the adapter is off. Anyone got any ideas?


I would check the seals on everything under the sink. It could be a pressure problem, try occluding the flow with your hand or something without the adapter and see if you get the same problem. Check the pipes first to make sure you don't cause a weak joint to blow out. Sounds like the joints in the pipes need to be resealed.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Which adapter were you using? I have found that the plastic 1 has 2 parts to it. I use small part on kitchen sink.

The plastic 1s can be found on evilbay.


----------



## lksdrinker (Feb 12, 2014)

ScottW said:


> I got mine today too. It fits perfectly when I take the o-ring out in the adapter but rhe plumbing underneath the sink leaks but doesnt leak when the adapter is off. Anyone got any ideas?


I had the same problem with the sink at my office. Is your aerator almost "hidden". Difficult to describe; but on that sink the threads for the aerator are up and hidden within the faucet itself. I thought something was wrong initially but in the end it turned out that I just wasnt seating the hardware properly which allowed it to leak back through the faucet so to say. Since the threads are hidden and up in the faucet its a real PITA to get it all seated properly. 

But think about it; if everything works fine when the adapter is off there really cant be any issue with the plumbing or the sink itself. Its got to be the adapter causing the issue.


----------



## ScottW (Sep 17, 2016)

lksdrinker said:


> ScottW said:
> 
> 
> > I got mine today too. It fits perfectly when I take the o-ring out in the adapter but rhe plumbing underneath the sink leaks but doesnt leak when the adapter is off. Anyone got any ideas?
> ...


Yeah my faucet sounds the same as yours. The aerator only has about 2 rows of threads on it and like you said its way up in the sink. I dont think I had it in all the way but at the same time the adapter wasnt leaking where it attaches to the sink. Maybe I'll try it again. If it dont work it will be a waste of $70.


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

https://www.amazon.com/LDR-530-2050...5&sr=8-1&keywords=sink+to+garden+hose+adapter

Best $7 I've ever spent. You can use any hose on a standard faucet with an aerator. I have a food grade hose, not sure if it matters, that I use. I heard, somewhere, that standard hoses may not be good (???). Anyway, I run a 50' hose just about anywhere with that.


----------



## lksdrinker (Feb 12, 2014)

ScottW said:


> Yeah my faucet sounds the same as yours. The aerator only has about 2 rows of threads on it and like you said its way up in the sink. I dont think I had it in all the way but at the same time the adapter wasnt leaking where it attaches to the sink. Maybe I'll try it again. If it dont work it will be a waste of $70.


Sounds exactly like what I was experiencing. Took me a while to figure out what was actually going on.....had to keep a bucket under the sink to collect all the water that was escaping "through" the faucet when I used the adapter. But there were 0 visible leaks at the connection.


----------



## ScottW (Sep 17, 2016)

lksdrinker said:


> ScottW said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah my faucet sounds the same as yours. The aerator only has about 2 rows of threads on it and like you said its way up in the sink. I dont think I had it in all the way but at the same time the adapter wasnt leaking where it attaches to the sink. Maybe I'll try it again. If it dont work it will be a waste of $70.
> ...



I cant get mine seated at all. Seems like its only holding on by a thread but still functions but still leaks under the sink.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Possible help? 

This is a tricky little problem that some of the newer faucets have. What we often think of as solid is really a fake shell over the real plumbing pipe. The faucet is often a shell of plastic or brass with a copper tubing inside. What can happen is we leave a leak where the adapter is really hard to reach and screw in well as it is up inside the end of the faucet. 










In this drawing I showed the faucet as grey with the blue where the water should stay. But at the joint where the adapter screws in, the red is water shooting out and running back to collect and rip out under the cabinet, etc.

The problem is that we have such a hard time screwing the Python or other adapter in as it is up inside the faucet end. I went about it this way. I took the existing aerator to the store, used the sizing board to get the correct size and thread count. With that info, I was able to find the adapter to screw into my faucet and with the correct thread to fit the adapter on the python. 
So I had two adapters with the first acting as an "extention" so I could get a grip to screw both in solid enough to make a good seal.


----------



## ScottW (Sep 17, 2016)

PlantedRich said:


> Possible help?
> 
> This is a tricky little problem that some of the newer faucets have. What we often think of as solid is really a fake shell over the real plumbing pipe. The faucet is often a shell of plastic or brass with a copper tubing inside. What can happen is we leave a leak where the adapter is really hard to reach and screw in well as it is up inside the end of the faucet.
> 
> ...


It doesnt even look like the aerator has any threads but screws in and out.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Quote:
It doesnt even look like the aerator has any threads but screws in and out. 


Sorry. I'm missing what you mean here. Threads and screwing in and out kind of come together in my mind. Can't do one very well without the other? Missing the connection someway? 

Not saying it just has a press fit? 

Can you maybe look on the back or lower side for a brand that we could look at on the net?


----------



## ScottW (Sep 17, 2016)

Ok I took pictures. The threads are inside on the aerator.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Okay, those would be called internal threads. On pipe we normally find external. Other places we might call them female and male. Each area has it's own quirks for naming. 
So I would take the aerator to the shop, find the size that item fits and then buy adapter to screw in the faucet also has threads to fit the siphon you have. If it is a common size the adapter is often sold together with it.


----------



## ScottW (Sep 17, 2016)

Is this why my pipes are leaking? Because the adapter dont fit right?


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

ScottW said:


> Is this why my pipes are leaking? Because the adapter dont fit right?


Before I say yes, I need to ask where and when they leak. If it is running out under the faucet like in my drawing, quite possible. might be worth a check to see if there is a rubber washer or gasket of some type up between the aerator and faucet. Or it may just be really hard to get it tight enough. I don't do much small plumbing on fixtures and it always amazes me how much time and effort each company spends to make it hard to match parts for the repair! 
As far as I can remember, aerators are the only thing that I had to hunt in a 55/64 inch size!!! 

Is this a "deck mount" faucet so that it comes up from a horizontal shelf instead of the more common wall mount? That would put it a bit further out of my experience. I get involved in the cheap old stuff more often.
:wink2:

Normal answer would be that if they only leak when you are running water and it is a supply leak rather than a drain leak, there is a good chance this is the problem.

There is also the potential for needing a tool? 
Something like this? Just a thought.
https://www.google.com/search?q=bat...=tNuUWLXlNeeL0gLzqL34Bg#imgrc=MN1ByvOH69JoQM:


----------



## ScottW (Sep 17, 2016)

PlantedRich said:


> ScottW said:
> 
> 
> > Is this why my pipes are leaking? Because the adapter dont fit right?
> ...


Yes its a deck mount faucet. When I open up the cabinet looking at the plumbing it leaks no more than 3 inches down the pipe. It only does it when the python adapter is in. Maybe a right size adapter will fit? Can I also take off the shower head and do it that way or is that more work?


----------

